# 2003 pontiac gto return



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

GM shocked Pontiac fans in late summer of 2003 when they announced the return of the GTO. The source was the Holden Monaro from Australia, a car from down under that was well thought of by fans of high performance. It represented an excellent opportunity for GM as the car was already in production and additional development costs were minimal. 

Of immediate concern to GTO fans was the styling of their new offspring. It seemed to offer a lot in common with say, a mid '90s Honda Accord. 

The engine compartment has the ability to make up for the styling. Inside is a 5.7 liter V8, the same as offered in the Corvette with the LS1 designation. Power is 350 hp with 365 lb-ft torque. Standard equipment is a four speed automatic, with a six speed manual a $695.00 option. It is the same close ration unit found in the Z06 Corvette and is also the only option available; quite a departure from the 1960s when option lists were the equivalent to the phone book of a small town. Leather seats are standard but a sunroof, heated seats, a navigation system, OnStar or upgraded sound system is not available except via the aftermarket route. Power seats, Power door locks, A/C and cruise control is also standard.


----------

